# Flucloxacillin



## MillyGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi,

I'm due to start an ED cycle in Spain shortly.
My husband has got an ear infection & has just been prescribed flucloxacillin (500mg four times a day) & Otomize Ear Spray.
Could these have any detrimental effect on his sperm or are they OK for him to take?

Thanks for your time,
Millygirl
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Millygirl,

Good luck for treatment   The drugs shouldn't have any effect on the sperm so would be okay to take. Infections can have an effect though so best to get it treated and cleared up asap   It takes about 3 months to create sperm so anything that happens just now wouldn't have n effect on your cycle if it is happening within the next month or so.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## MillyGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Maz,

I just wanted to  for taking the time to respond to my message.
My DH started taking the antibiotics last night & as my period started today ET should be in approx 16 days time (fingers crossed). 

Millygirl  
xx


----------

